# May 27th West Coast



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

We went back today, and man what a day ! First off a short note to the (Guide) in the Blue Silver King that drifted my stern, and then started across my bow, and then got ATTITUDE. I'm trying to remember how many fish I saw you boat today (any at all). ;D This whole fishing thing is supposed to be fun...get it ? If ya can't be a sportsman about it, keep your boat and that pissy attitude at the dock.  Do, continue to read the post and we'll show ya how it's done.

Today was almost a carbon copy of yesterday. Tom came over from O-Town and brought RC with him. Two boats out at about 07:45. Made the run to our place of choice, and got on the hook again. Wind is up around 10-12 knts. Mid-morning the wind lays down to almost nothing, and we start seeing fish on the tide. deerfly makes the first hook-up on his #10wt. Not a monster, but at least 100# plus on a mission. He made two or three great launches and ran Eric down to the backing. Somewhere, either the second or third jump he broke off the engagement. Things settled down for a little while till Trey's bait decided to try and beat-up on a Blacktip.WTG Trey ! We were busy watching a poon beatin on a bunch of mullet right on top of Tom's bait, while Ron was being flashed on several times at the boat. So far, Eric is the only hook-up and I'm thinkin about suckin eggs again today. Float goes down, and when I pick it up GUESS WHAT ? Poon-On !  RC to the camera, drop the hook, chase-on. My thanks to RC for the pics . A big thanks to deerfly for handling the chase as well as the gaff, and the support from behind me. If ya ever get the chance to fish with deerfly, don't miss it cause the guy is definately (HARD-CORE). Thanks again to Tom and RC for makin the long drive over to join us, and the shirt. Honorable Mention goes out to Ron for bringin breakfast in a box, my belly button was rubbin a blister on my backbone. THAT IS ALL ! Here's the hero shots...Sea-Ya !


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yup that guide is a dumb azz and one small correction he was in a Dolphin 18, not a SilverKing.  There isn't one specific spot in this place that holds fish, not even remotely necessary to be that close to us in this type of area.

Bill, one thing. That fish I hooked on the 10wt WAS a monster!  Actually after sleeping on it though, having her break off 100 something yards out after those awe inspiring jumps was the best outcome. Trying to land that fish on that little rod would have taken way too long, stressed out the fish and put her at high risk of getting chomped by a shark either in battle or after the release. As much as I would have loved to pull it off, it wouldn't have been fair to that great game fish to try and take her with that little stick.

No matter, another great day bro and great to see Tom again and meet Rob in person. We'll have to keep something going with these trip sharing adventures on both coasts.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

you boys are on fire..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

A big thanks to the Rock Garden Fishing Team for letting me and rcmay come over and hang out with you for a day. This is what the forum is truly about. Opportunities to fish with and hang out with people you would not have met otherwise. Yesterdays trip went like this. 

Ron and I fished a couple hundred yards away from Sea-n-Spots Lostmen. We caught several catfish on our live bait rigs [smiley=1-embarassed.gif] but we did have two massive strikes that cut the line as they hit. One thing we did not discuss as the two boats parted to fish was the best way to rig the bait. Losing these two fish may have been a rookie mistake on my part. Going forward I may start rigging them like the off shore guys do for sailfish with a ruberband thru the top of the head. Here is an example of what I mean. http://www.waterfront-news.us/02/08/fishing/fishing.htm

Seeing Sea-n-Spots get a poon to the boat was the highlight of the day. 2nd was seeing the monster that deerfly hooked up with jump. Somewhere near those two was watching a 30 - 50 lb tarpon crash all around a 12" mullet that I put out. He knocked that thing silly 8 - 10 times sending it flying into the air. It was exciting stuff. Too bad there was never a hookup [smiley=1-embarassed.gif]

These pictures are a little deceptive. The wind did lay down around mid day but earlier it was blowing a good 15 mph most of the morning. We were a little light being out there in a Gheenoe especially if we hooked into a big one. I made some mental notes on what I might do to rig my boat up a little better for this type of fishing. The break away anchor system was one of the neatest things that I have seen in a long time.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom, that bridle system definitely gives the bait a little more movement, however I don't think it makes much difference in hook-up ratio. Maybe a stinger rig or something similar would increase the odds a little more. But either way I don't think the extra effort and time and fuss to rig is worth it. 

For this kind of fishing, 4'-5' of 50lb mono and a 4/0 circle hook tied with a loop knot is all you need. While we lost a fish to break off on Saturday, I think we were 100% on hook ups for both days. Even the smaller tarpon around there could inhale a softball sized bait too, no sweat. That mullet you had was just a little too big for that little tarpon. One of the bigger ones would have killed it though and took you and Ron for sleigh ride.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Allright! get em wile there Hot. Great pic's. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Man that was fun. Like Tom said, yesterday is what it's all about. A relaxing day on the water with forum buds. 

I slept like a baby, well a baby that snores ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Sweeet!! You guys are on a roll.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

;D ;D ;D I'm eating my grouper sammich while reading the post!!!! when I went 128 miles to collect some groupers in the middle grounds! yummy!

Tom-in-Orl and Rcmay.......nice job catching these sailing cats ;D ;D....should have use rat-n- traps and blue crabs ;D ;D 


Sea-in spots..........Awesome job catching the poon but where's the little boy sitting on the poling platform????  one person is missing from your lostmen!  :-? :-?


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

If ya look down by my left ankle, you'll see just two little feet stickin out. Did ya find him ?...Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

> If ya look down by my left ankle, you'll see just two little feet stickin out. Did ya find him ?...Sea-Ya !


GOT EM! [smiley=pirate1.gif]


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Good day for you guys. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

great job, the only thing is the gaff. gaffing a tarpon is not a good thing anymore due to the fact that when you gaff a tarpon you put a hole in their mouth. the way a tarpon feeds is by sucking water in with it bait and in order to do that there cant be any hole in their mouth. not passing judgement just thought i would make an observasion. 
My wife and I went to Sebastian in search of Tarpon and only caught a nice sail cat and a nice 25" FAT red. Love the photos guys, again, great job.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

What a great day out there on Sunday! Thanks again Sea n spots and deerfly, for letting me tag along with you guys. I definetely learned alot and had alot of fun. And on top of that met a bunch of great guys that Im sure I'll fish with another day soon. Capt Ron, we didnt fish on the same boat, but it was great meeting you as well. Tom, thanks for letting me tag along with you on the trip, you and I always have a good time fishing!


----------

